# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  БГ 13.31

## Савелий

Харе Кришна,
Растолкуйте пожалуйста текст и комментарий к нему 13.31 

БГ13.31  комм. "Тот кто видит, что разнообразные тела, в которых находятся живые существа, порождены различными желаниями индивидуальной души, но не принадлежат ей самой, обладает совершенны видением" -

 ,кому же принадлежат эти различные индивидуальные желания?

  изначально желания исходят из души  ?

  После прочтения этого текста складывается впечатление , что на изначальном, чистом,  уровне все души одинаковы

  Ведь из начальной духовной индивидуальности появляется индивидуальность на уровне тонкого тела а затем и на уровне грубого 

  Как не видеть разницу между индивидуальными живыми существами, если изначально на духовном уровне все мы  индивидуальны ?

----------


## Савелий

Попробую написать как понимаю - "Тот кто видит что, разнообразные тела, в которых находятся живые существа, порождены различными желаниями _обусловленных индивидуальной душ_, и _пребывают на уровне тонкого тела, но чистая душа не имеет к ним (телам и желаниям обусловленных душ,) прямого отношения -т.е. не принадлежат ей самой_

и что не понимаю:

 1.Различные желания индивидуальной души - принадлежат обусловленной душе
 и потому не принадлежат ей самой - имеется в виду изначальная, чистая душа,душа какой она была до  материальной обусловленности ?

 2.У "изначальной" "чистой" есть только одно желание наслаждения ?

 3.Изначальные души, не знающие материальный мир имеют только одно желание наслаждаться служением ?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Савелий!

По моему скромному мнению, здесь имеет место неточность перевода. «do not actually belong to the soul itself» можно перевести и как «на самом деле не принадлежат душе», и как «на самом деле не относятся к душе», и второй вариант является более корректным:



Материальные тела не относятся к душе, не являются ей. Это раскрывается далее в комментарии:
«Материальные представления о жизни заставляют нас считать одно живое существо полубогом, другое — человеком, третье — собакой, кошкой и т. д.»

Души не одинаковы, они индивидуальны. Каждая из них обладает изначальной духовной формой, сварупой. Служение душ Верховной Личности Бога также индивидуально.




> Как не видеть разницу между индивидуальными живыми существами, если изначально на духовном уровне все мы индивидуальны?


Вопрос в том, чтобы видеть единую качественную природу, а не отсутствие различий и индивидуальности. В том, что тело кошки – это машина, в которой находится качественно такая же душа, как в теле человека.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

